# Can Essential Oils Give You a Headache?



## MissE (Oct 2, 2017)

I read somewhere online that they can but it was in passing and I didn't think too much of it until I was pouring Tea Tree EO yesterday and I got a near-instant bad headache and it got me wondering, could it be the EO?

Has anyone any experience with this?


----------



## 0115d8cf (Oct 2, 2017)

They sure can. Anything super fragrant can cause a headache, especially if you aren't in a well ventilated area.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 2, 2017)

MissE said:


> I read somewhere online that they can but it was in passing and I didn't think too much of it until I was pouring Tea Tree EO yesterday and I got a near-instant bad headache and it got me wondering, could it be the EO?
> 
> Has anyone any experience with this?



Yes.

Tea tree oil is particularly good at triggering headaches and/or migraines. It will cause pain to your eyeballs too, if you get the vapour in your face.

Tea tree oil is good for killing lice, fungi, bacteria and has a whole lot of other effects. Anything that good at killing needs to be treated with a (large) degree of respect and caution.

This thread on Essential Oil safety is a sticky in this forum: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23653

And this recent thread is a good read: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57864


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 3, 2017)

For me personally EOs are more irritant than FOs.  I would agree that yes.


----------



## MissE (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh, wow, the learning never ends!


----------

